# net.* scripts and rc-update

## Sujao

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,..

 

Doesn't this render run levels useless? I have eth1 and wlan0 devices with appropriate symlinks to /etc/init.d/net.lo but don't want to run dhcp for eth1 at startup. The normal way would be to remove /etc/init.d/net.eth1 from the default run level but the symlink to /etc/init.d/net.lo will still remain and thus net.eth1 will be run and dhcp used.

Is this really the desired behaviour? How does it make sense?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Different devices are what /etc/conf.d/net is for.

----------

## Sujao

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> Different devices are what /etc/conf.d/net is for.

 

?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Definitions for dchp/no-dhcp and other things are in /etc/conf.d/net they are tagged by interface wlan0, eth0, etc.

If you look at /etc/init.d/net.lo you will see that it does things "per interface" which ties back to the conf.d file.

It also checks to see if that interface is in the default runlevel and if it's not there it shouldn't run it.

Edit to add: udev also has something to do with it, but I don't think it's pertinent.

----------

## ddriver

Will this help in /etc/conf.d/net?

```

config_eth1="null"

```

[/quote]

----------

